# SSA form 1099 stimulus check



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good morning...I,m being asked why a U.S. citizen retired in Spain stimulus check info is not yet available at the IRS page. I guess retirees on SS, form 1099, living abroad with no U.S. back account will be the last to be processed and should get a check in the mail?? is that a logical answer? this retiree files every year and his AGI is around 24000$..what makes people nervous is that INFO NOT AVAILABLE AT THIS TIME...Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Democrats Abroad is on the case https://www.democratsabroad.org/taxation_news

But given a recent news item about whether or not Harvard University should have gotten a "bail out" payment from the same program, I'm not sure how high a priority the matter of "overseas Americans" is. https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...for-small-businesses-trump-says-idUSKCN2233BR


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

from the IRS FAQ... _ we’re working on adding more data to allow more people to use it._ is an oblique reference to the fact that it doesn't really support non-US addresses at the moment..

and I doubt they will ever support non-US bank account transfers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Moulard said:


> from the IRS FAQ... _ we’re working on adding more data to allow more people to use it._ is an oblique reference to the fact that it doesn't really support non-US addresses at the moment..
> 
> and I doubt they will ever support non-US bank account transfers.


It's also an oblique reference to the fact that the scammers have gotten in there to claim the benefits for those whose i.d. information has been compromised, bought and sold from previous data breaches. https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/22/...&module=Well&pgtype=Homepage&section=Business


----------

